# Did a few Kokanee



## azbohunter (Feb 4, 2015)

Was fortunate enough to have caught enough Kokanee while in Oregon last summer that I could stock pile a few in the freezer so yesterday was a smoking day!

I have experimented some with brine and this happens to be one I settled on for myself, it is easy, it is liked and it works for me.

*Brine Ingredients:*

1 gallon cold water
1 quart teriyaki OR soy sauce
1 cup pickling salt
2 lbs. brown sugar
2 Tbsp. garlic powder
3 Tbsp. cayenne pepper
(I cut this in half for myself and it is adequate for a batch that fits into my MES 30)

I brine over night in the refer at 40* then rinse well and lay out on my racks to form a pellicle.













IMAG1123.jpg



__ azbohunter
__ Feb 4, 2015






Rather than filleting both sides of the fish I leave the backbone and ribs in one side, only ribs in other side.

I smoked in my MES 30 - 2 hours @ 105, 2 hours @ 140 and then @ 170 until thickest piece was 145.













IMAG1137.jpg



__ azbohunter
__ Feb 4, 2015






Finished product went into the fridge for an over night rest and looks like it should be nice and moist. Fish has a nice oily film on it so I am sure it isn't dry.

Kokanee are Sockeye salmon that have been introduced in fresh water lakes, they are excellent eating and great fun on light tackle.













IMAG1140.jpg



__ azbohunter
__ Feb 4, 2015






A couple comments, the Q-MATZ from A-MAZE-N Products made the clean up easy, first time I have used them with fish and I was really pleased.

Secondly, I have a Aubers PID installed on my MES 30 and it totally eliminates temp swings. When it is set to a temp...it is right on and stays there until the next step you have programed.













IMAG1132.jpg



__ azbohunter
__ Feb 4, 2015






Thanks for looking...

Next up for me will be cmaynas King salmon nuggets recipe, they look delicious, if you haven't seen them,here it is!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/177109/salmon-nuggets


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 4, 2015)

Those look Great, Dick!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mighty Tasty!!--------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'd be all over them!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tropics (Feb 4, 2015)

That is some nice looking fish great idea on the fillet


----------



## azbohunter (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey Bear..thanks for the points! If you weren't so far away
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, I'd share!

Tropics, the fillet idea was actually adapted from a relative. I used to take all the bone out and he convinced me that leaving them protects some of the fish from dying. AND...the side with the tail attached is so easy to just pull the bones out after it is done.


----------



## red dog (Feb 4, 2015)

Great looking kokes! Also great idea on the fillet job. Where in Oregon were you fishing?


----------



## azbohunter (Feb 4, 2015)

Red Dog said:


> Great looking kokes! Also great idea on the fillet job. Where in Oregon were you fishing?


Thanks Red Dog.

Those Kokes came from East Lake. I have caught bigger in other lakes but we love it there and spend at least two weeks in July there each summer. Ahhh...retirement is a great thing!


----------



## red dog (Feb 4, 2015)

azbohunter said:


> Thanks Red Dog.
> 
> Those Kokes came from East Lake. I have caught bigger in other lakes but we love it there and spend at least two weeks in July there each summer. Ahhh...retirement is a great thing!


East Lake is right in my back yard, only about 20 miles away. I love fishing there but only got to fish there twice last summer. Got a new boat so will spend more time up there this year. Drop me a PM and let me know when you come up!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 4, 2015)

Great looking fish! We spend the third week of September at Paulina every year. Usually hike over the hill to East at least once. I host a wooden boat gathering during that week. Anyone want to stop in your all welcome. Third weekend in September.


----------



## red dog (Feb 4, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking fish! We spend the third week of September at Paulina every year. Usually hike over the hill to East at least once. I host a wooden boat gathering during that week. Anyone want to stop in your all welcome. Third weekend in September.


Sounds like fun Case. I love wood boats!


----------



## azbohunter (Feb 4, 2015)

That would be fun! I helped build some really big redwood strip boats as a young man in Minnesota, biggest 73 feet, two 350 Ford engines, hauled 50 fisherman on Mille Lacs Lake.

And Case, you mentioned before in another post that you avoid crowds LOL!

I will be in Alaska or on my way back to Oregon from there at that time.

Have fun, beautiful piece of Gods creation right there!


----------



## azbohunter (Feb 4, 2015)

The wife had to meet a couple lady friends for lunch today and I had to stay home and fix my own!













unnamed.jpg



__ azbohunter
__ Feb 4, 2015












Sorry honey!!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 4, 2015)

ABH, Great looking fish, nice job!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 4, 2015)

Beautiful! Cheers to a great job! - Leah


----------



## cmayna (Feb 4, 2015)

ehhhhh.........Not bad if you like fish 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously, nice work there.


----------

